# MISC | Freeway Trains



## serdar samanlı1 (Feb 20, 2008)

This thread is for rail lines running along the median strips of freeways. One example is Ayalon Freeway in Tel Aviv. A triple track railroad runs along the median strip the other is Attiki Odos freeway in Athens this includes Proastiakos line.


----------



## RoadUser (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm cross-posting this from the highways forum, since I suggested that a thread like this should be opened there. I guess opening it here is just as good, so thanks to serdar samanlı.



christos-greece said:


> Looks great motorway  the railway pass in the middle of this motorway (island)?


Yes. In fact, Rishon Lezion - Rishonim station is also between the two carriageways of Road 431:










We've never had a thread about railway stations in the middle of motorways here. Maybe we should.

At the moment there are 5 railway stations in the middle of Road 20, and four more being built. Two or three new stations will be built along Road 531, which is supposed to be constructed in the next couple of years.

At Paatey Modiin station, the platforms will be between the carriageways of the urban section of Road 431. Only one carriageway is open now (the other is under construction), and you have to walk via a tunnel under the road to get from the ticket hall to the platforms. 

A railway line is also supposed to be built along the whole of Road 431, between Rishon Lezion and Modiin. 

The final result will be something like 13-14 stations built in the center divide of motorways. Is it an Israeli pecularity, or is it common?


----------



## Glodenox (Mar 26, 2007)

Well, they're building one in the middle of the E19 motorway right now here in Belgium between Mechelen en Brussels. The motorway was very wide in the middle because they expected they would need to add additional "express lanes" in the middle, but later realised the bottlenecks at the entrances of both Brussels and Antwerp (and the money was lacking as well).

Some images of the construction:



















There's also a connection to the airport halfway the track through a tunnel:









One of the parts that is going to be used to make the flyover to connect the line in the middle to an existing line










Greetings,
Glodenox


----------



## Wuppeltje (Jan 23, 2008)

In Amsterdam there is a stretch of 9 km freeway with a rail corridor between it. 2 train stations are in that section as well (Amsterdam Zuid en Amsterdam RAI). Amsterdam wants to bring 2 km of freeway and rail under the ground as can be seen on the last picture.


----------



## pilotos (Jan 24, 2007)

Attiki odos, Athens, Greece:


----------



## kato2k8 (May 4, 2008)

I can't think of _any_ such structures in Germany - at least with heavy rail, there's plenty examples with trams, light rail, metros and such.


----------



## mgk920 (Apr 21, 2007)

There are rail-transit lines in the medians of freeways in several metros here in the USA, including Chicago and Los Angeles.

Also, there are common-carrier freight railroads in the medians of freeways in several places in the USA, including along I-5 running north from Woodland, WA, not far north of Portland, OR
(see:
http://maps.live.com/default.aspx?v...dir=0&alt=-1000&phx=0&phy=0&phscl=1&encType=1 )
and one in Austin, TX.

Mike


----------



## RoadUser (Aug 10, 2007)

I found this rather nice picture of Tel Aviv's Ayalon Freeway (Road 20) elsewhere in SkyscraperCity. You can clearly see the railway tracks down the middle, and a train:










Tel Aviv Hashalom Station:


----------



## davsot (Dec 27, 2008)

^^^^^^^^ Wow, I can imagine Better Place in Tel Aviv. Really cool highway intersection. 

I dislike train stations _on_ the freeway, but not train tracks along the freeway. I just don't see the point in getting on the highway to get off to catch a train? Unless you're headed for another city of course.... Train stations just look better within a city. 

Puerto Rico will have a train running along the PR-22 freeway very soon. Hopefully, within the next decade.


----------



## metro_minotaur (Feb 7, 2009)

In Perth, Australia there is the Mandurah line and the Clarkson Line


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

kato2k8 said:


> I can't think of _any_ such structures in Germany - at least with heavy rail, there's plenty examples with trams, light rail, metros and such.


Berlin West bypass got S-bahn in the middle


----------



## Unsing (Apr 15, 2006)

Senboku Rapid Railway, Osaka















Koen Toshi Line, Kobe
I couldn't find any decent pics, but Google Maps is so helpful these days.



http://maps.google.co.jp/maps?ie=UT...&ll=34.888284,135.198059&spn=0,341.564941&z=6



http://maps.google.co.jp/maps?ie=UT...ll=34.884818,135.202858&spn=0,359.997489&z=19


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2009)

Some more of Perth:

Mandurah line opened Dec 2007:


----------



## fishcatdogbird (Sep 12, 2002)

^ last pic is cool!! weeeeeeeee


----------



## sequoias (Dec 21, 2004)

Bay area in california has BART on the median on I 580 in oakland also 680 on way to pleasanton. Theres some more on some interstates I forgot.


----------



## davsot (Dec 27, 2008)

You mean these ? Posted them on the BART thread earlier:


















PS. ^^^^^^^^ Nice name Sequoias.


----------



## Kwame (Nov 18, 2005)

The I-105 in L.A. has a light rail going down the middle of it.


----------



## urbanfan89 (May 30, 2007)

Now that we're talking about urban rail systems, this is the Toronto Subway line which runs on the Allen Expressway:


----------



## sequoias (Dec 21, 2004)

davsot said:


> You mean these ? Posted them on the BART thread earlier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep yep, fine examples! Thank you!


----------



## Substructure (Sep 10, 2004)

Marseille, France


----------

